# Leo and his big sis Felony.(pitbull pups)



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

Felony(biggest pup)
















Felony, Trigga(middle) and Leo.(leo came out more of a tan and white color not chocoloate and white)


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

they are so cute , i love their coat. makes me want to get another one ......ughhhh


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

Very cute.


----------

